# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  в чем различие 1CD и dt

## tmpnikl

Хотелось узнать некоторые вопросы... 
Установил платформу.. она находится  в Program Files, запускаю 1С выбираю пункт создать информационную базу... Понятно создалась пустая конфигурация,  где создал несколько объектов..., т.е. появился в указанной мной папке файл  1Cv8.1CD, т.е в этом файле находится и конфигурация(программа) и данные, которые я буду вносить... 
Второй вариант...
запускаю 1С выбираю пункт создать информационную базу...  создалась пустая конфигурация, теперь я выбираю пункт добавить базу (расширение dt), и сразу появляется и конфигурация и данные... вроде добавление должно быть из однотипных файлов, например в DBF файл нельзя добавить из CDX или PRG... то же можно сказать и про access, где и программа и данные в одном контейнере, и про excel и  word и т.д. Что-то не догоняю DT это конфигурация+данные или просто данные

----------


## alexandr_ll

1Cv8.1CD это развернутая база а файл dt арxив сравните иx размеры

----------

tmpnikl (09.02.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> теперь я выбираю пункт добавить базу (расширение dt)


Нет такого пункта в конфигураторе.
Есть "загрузить/выгрузить" конфигурацию (работа с cf-файлами) и "загрузить/выгрузить базу" (работа с dt-файлами).
1CD - это база данных (и данные и конфигурация) для файлового режима работы 1С. dt-файл - это архивная выгрузка базы данный 1С (выгрузка и данных и конфигурации в одном файле). cf-файл - это выгрузка конфигурации 1С (только конфигурации, но без данных).

----------

tmpnikl (09.02.2015)

----------

